# Problem installing  net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

## idbeholdme

Hey, after booting in my new gentoo installation, now i have some problems setting up the wireless. My card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and i have compiled the kernel with support for the card. The module is loaded when the system is booted (i check with "lsmod") and i try to emerge the microcode for the card. The error im getting is the following

```
 * Messages for package net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9:

 * 

 * Due to ucode API change this version of ucode works only with kernels

 * >=2.6.29-rc1. If you have to use older kernels please install ucode

 * with older API:

 * emerge net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode:0

 * For more information take a look at bugs.gentoo.org/246045

```

But when i do a uname -r i get

```
 # uname -r

2.6.32-25-generic

```

Any ideas on why i get that strange conflicts of kernel version, even if i have the correct version ?

Thank you in advance !

----------

## Etal

It's not an error, it's just an info message. It gets printed anytime you emerge the microcode.

 *idbeholdme wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    * Messages for package net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9:
> 
>  * 
> 
>  * Due to ucode API change this version of ucode works only with kernels
> ...

 

----------

